# New member... considering riding lessons



## cleveland (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello
and welcome
If you already like horses
then once you really get into lessones you will most MOST definitly want a horse just to woren you..


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Hyp.  

Sorry I live in the UK so I cant help with the riding stables, but there's plenty of members on here who can.

8) Ahh, there's nothing like being on horseback and spending time with a horse. :wink: You'll be addicted. Especially as you have enjoyed horses your whole life.
Keep us posted how you get on, and glad to have you with us.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! 

Yeah, you will probably want a horse after a while, it's hard to live with out them


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Hey ya

Definitely go and have lessons, if you can get through the sore butt/thighs/back/shoulders stages and still love it, then you are a born horse lover.

Next step, try leasing a horse. You then have the physical and financial responsibility of looking after it but if things do not work out then you can give it back. 

If you still love it and would happily take out a second mortgage on your house to let your horse live in luxury, then you are a born horse lover.

Next step, find yourself a new best friend, purchase, then join the world of the happiest, poverty stricken people you'll ever know!!

Have fun!!


----------

